# Positive result after treatment at IVF wales(Wales fertility institute)



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

I just had to post this, we started our first ICSI on 28th sep this year and we are so lucky to have got pregnant. We went for our first scan yesterday and we're 7weeks pregnant....due on the 29th July. 

The other AMAZING thing is that there were 6 of us having our embryos transfered on the day we had ours done and all 6 of us are pregnant !!!!!


----------



## Daisy1979 (Jan 28, 2013)

That's great!! Congratulations! We are due for treatment planning appointment for ICSI this week. How long do you wait before starting the injections etc? We are very excited! It's good to hear some positive news. Hope all goes well. X


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Fab news great statistics to u all gettin pg, best of luck for the rest og your pregnancy x


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi daisy, we had our treatment planning appointment on 17th sept.....luckily I was on day 5 of my cycle. We did the long protocol so had to start on day 21 of my cycle which was 28th sept. We did 3weeks of downregging then a couple of weeks of stimulating inj. By the 1st nov I had egg retrieval then embryo transfer on 6th nov. It went so quick after waiting so long. We had our BFP on 20th nov. Don't know where the last 3 months have gone


----------

